# MORE BRIDGEPORT M HEAD QUESTIONS



## Currahee26 (Aug 10, 2017)

Greetings!

The mill is up and running fine.  I have a question about the COLLETS /SPINDLE SIZES.  I have a set of collets that are Morse Taper #2 that fit the M head spindle I have.  They are limited to 1/2 inch max. 

What device am I looking for that will allow me to use the MT #2 spindle main hole size and drawbar, but use BIGGER milling bits?  I'm presuming there is an ADAPTER to do just this sort of upgrade, but I don't know what I'm looking for by NAME.   I see spindle CHUCK adapters but they don't tell me much as to how they are used. (On eBay) I have a MT keyed Jacobs drill bit chuck but it is limited in size and accuracy.  It is NOT drawbar tightened.

Any suggestions or mfg names/styles I am looking for? 
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Technical Ted (Aug 10, 2017)

I use a set of these.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-PC-MT2-MO...652648?hash=item1a2c232da8:g:GWAAAOSwZKBZG2yv

I also picked up a 5/8" holder as well.

Ted


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 10, 2017)

You could also get a MT2 to ER collet chuck and just buy the collet sizes you need.  May have to make a new drawbar. 
ER25 goes to 5/8"
ER32 goes to 3/4" I think
Mark


----------



## Currahee26 (Aug 10, 2017)

WOW!< Great information!  I had an idea this is what I wanted but could never find an adequate description of these adapters to pull the trigger on. 

Thanks gentlemen for your help and information
Dave


----------



## Ron1939 (Aug 11, 2017)

Technical Ted said:


> I use a set of these.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-PC-MT2-MO...652648?hash=item1a2c232da8:g:GWAAAOSwZKBZG2yv
> 
> ...


Hi Ted, what holds the end mills in place?


----------



## Technical Ted (Aug 11, 2017)

Ron1939 said:


> Hi Ted, what holds the end mills in place?



There's a set screw in the holder to hold tools in place. One tip when ordering these is to make sure you get ones with the correct draw bar thread, because they also come in metric threads... mine is 3/8"-16.

Ted


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi welcome to the site. The er32 will work well and is easier then changing the morse collets . Nice little mill will do lots of work , make a fly cutter to use , every mill needs one . Easy project and can be made in lots of ways.


----------

